# Tail light bezel removal on 65



## pnewt50 (Sep 21, 2011)

New member with old problem! Had another 65 43 years ago and cannot remember how to remove the tail light bezels to install new ones. removed all speed nuts inside trunk and no amount of pulling,screwdriver wedging or anything will let me remove them. do I need to remove the fender extensions first? trying not to ruin the paint and need HELP!!! Come from the Corvette and Chevelle forums so I know how helpful these can be. Thanks for any direction Paul :confused


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Remove center die-cast Pontiac across the back ,drop rear bumper down for clearance to remove the 1/4 panel extensions , remove the 1/4 extensions , remove screws on the back side to remove bezels , lights will then come out as well .


----------



## pnewt50 (Sep 21, 2011)

*bezels*

Thanks, was hoping to avoid all that but the bezels are in pretty bad shape.repros are plastic so may try to get originals redone.Thought maybe spatter paint in trunk was covering screws for bezel removal- but that would be too easy!!! thanks again Paul


----------

